# Warning flag in Firefox



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

This morning when I first tried to open TAM I saw a flag from Firefox identifying you as a Security Risk! Something about the identification handshake being out of whack and that the site might not be genuine.

I sure hope you are and are not in the process of stealing all my vital information!


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Got the same thing in Google Chrome. There's something amiss with the security certificate.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Same in safari as well. It says the certificate may be wrong and the website might be impersonating TAM.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Chrome here too.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yep. Chrome is blocking the site.

And Microsoft Edge, too.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Same here in Firefox.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Tatsuhiko said:


> Got the same thing in Google Chrome. There's something amiss with the security certificate.


Same here.


----------



## DoesItGetBetter? (Aug 16, 2019)

I got the same notification on three different browsers.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep, your SSL Certificate is amiss. I believe it's with LetsEncrypt... and I suspect it just needs to be renewed.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I got the same thing in Firefox about an error with the certificate.

I tried in Edge just to see if it happened in another browser and it did. I chose to go to the website anyway in Firefox and it appears the site is fine.

Whew!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Here also on Safari.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Getting annoying, I'm even getting it when reloading a page.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll be back when you get it sorted.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

It says your certificate is issued to subaruvx.forums. Maybe it crossed up with another you manage.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I had the same problem late last night and this morning on both MS Edge & Chrome is blocking the site.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Seems to work now.

What the hell happened?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Chrome, Firefox, Edge, and Opera for me.

The only way I could get logged into the site was to tell my virus protection not to check for this site's certificate.

The problem has something to do with the https but is no longer secured and is only registering now as http.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

According to Vertical Scope, the certificate issue has been addressed.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Deejo said:


> According to Vertical Scope, the certificate issue has been addressed.


 Still showing "NOT SECURE" in my address bar.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Still showing "NOT SECURE" in my address bar.


Which browser and device are you on?
I'm on MacOS/Chrome and the certificate should be renewed.

Ed


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

syhoybenden said:


> This morning when I first tried to open TAM I saw a flag from Firefox identifying you as a Security Risk! Something about the identification handshake being out of whack and that the site might not be genuine.
> 
> *I sure hope you are and are not in the process of stealing all my vital information!*


What info would TAM have on us?


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Yungster said:


> Which browser and device are you on?
> I'm on MacOS/Chrome and the certificate should be renewed.
> 
> Ed


 PC Windows 10 with Google Chrome

Still showing Not Secure.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> What info would TAM have on us?



:wink2:


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Rubix Cubed said:


> PC Windows 10 with Google Chrome
> 
> Still showing Not Secure.


Shows secure in Chrome for me on linux.

ETA: Maybe you should clear your cache.


----------

